# Roxie's arrived



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Been busy with our new little monster and here she is,meet Roxie.










she is 9 weeks today and a right little bossy boots.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

She is gorgeous!!! My little girl is jealous she wants a black and white staff when she is older!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww Roxies gorgeous! I havn't seen many black & white staffs around here.. they look nice


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww what a wee beauty!!!!....


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

AWWWWW!!!!....beautiful!!!


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

so sweet


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

shes lovely staffie pups re t best pup all cuddly n wrinkly lol


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is uncle Dennis (no relation) they look so similar she could be his daughter.










Her dad is Alfie.










She has a huge attitude and barks loads,she is so funny when anyone knocks on the door or comes in she barks at them :lol: the big dogs just look at her as if to say wot  no one is scared of you :lol:

Our old girl loves her and is constantly rolling round on the floor with her,she has found her youth again :thumbup:


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

aww bless her!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww what a little cherub


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Rox - and a very warm welcome to the forum
xxxxxx


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw she is lovely, great head on her


----------

